# tracking with dick Staal



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Just spent the day tracking with Dick Staal of the KLPD. Probably the most impressive thing I have ever seen in police dog training to date.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> Just spent the day tracking with Dick Staal of the KLPD. Probably the most impressive thing I have ever seen in police dog training to date.


Details would be good


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Watched two very young dogs hard surface track through some relatively busy streets in the Netherlands. Easily a half a mile. And I mean track not trail. I am still amazed.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> Just spent the day tracking with Dick Staal of the KLPD. Probably the most impressive thing I have ever seen in police dog training to date.


That's great for YOU Will.

Now if you could talk Dick into doing a book or DVD in English for the rest of us?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Thomas 

The english book is coming for sure. The dvd I am not so sure about. 


.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

A ex dutch cop that has joined my SAR group brough Dick's stuff to my attention. Looking forward to the english version of the book sometime soon as it is tough to gather too much from the short vids on his site.

Though I am not one of those poeple that wants to have "the youngest dog to do whatever", I am interested in seeing people that work with imprinting and training pups.

Tell us more about motivating a young pup for such a track.....


----------



## jan reuvekamp (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.dickstaal.nl/
look at video diary Daisy

Jan


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Probably the most impressive thing I have ever seen in police dog training to date.

That is because they chase trends and PVC and metal. LOL


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

I can imagine it has been a great experience. I hope your whole stay will be/have been very enjoyable and helpful!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

still planning to visit us???

D&S


----------

